# Budo in Fort Lauderdale, FL.  Help me find a dojo



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys.  So since last year I've been traveling like a crazy person (the loss of 3 grandparents and the long illnesses that go with it) that I've not been able to post on here much more train.  A couple weeks ago I gave up my apartment in NY because I could not pay $1200 a month for pretty much not living there but at the bedside of both grandmothers and my grandfather.  So this Sunday is my grandfather's funeral in Jamaica and after that I go to India for a ceremony for my grandmother then I'll be in Florida for at least a couple months.  I jokingly refer to it as my "Going Galt" to my buds.

So my question is, are there any Bunjinkan, Genbukan or any of the other kans here in Ft Lauderdale you know of?  I've done some digging and the closest schools I could find are in West Palm Beach and Miami.  That's 50 miles for both and being a New Yorker I have no car and cannot just borrow my parents car to put 100 miles on it every day.

Heck, any Hwa Rang Do or Kuk Sool Won even?  The help would be appreciated.  I don't wanna sit around not learning.


----------



## MJS (Mar 18, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hey guys. So since last year I've been traveling like a crazy person (the loss of 3 grandparents and the long illnesses that go with it) that I've not been able to post on here much more train. A couple weeks ago I gave up my apartment in NY because I could not pay $1200 a month for pretty much not living there but at the bedside of both grandmothers and my grandfather. So this Sunday is my grandfather's funeral in Jamaica and after that I go to India for a ceremony for my grandmother then I'll be in Florida for at least a couple months. I jokingly refer to it as my "Going Galt" to my buds.
> 
> So my question is, are there any Bunjinkan, Genbukan or any of the other kans here in Ft Lauderdale you know of? I've done some digging and the closest schools I could find are in West Palm Beach and Miami. That's 50 miles for both and being a New Yorker I have no car and cannot just borrow my parents car to put 100 miles on it every day.
> 
> Heck, any Hwa Rang Do or Kuk Sool Won even? The help would be appreciated. I don't wanna sit around not learning.


 
Well, first off, I'm sorry for your loss.

As for training, if you haven't already you may want to check out these links:

www.winjutsu.com

Jinenkan

Genbukan

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check winjutsu, the others I've checked.

No need to offer condolences or well wishes really, but thanks.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hey guys. So since last year I've been traveling like a crazy person (the loss of 3 grandparents and the long illnesses that go with it) that I've not been able to post on here much more train. A couple weeks ago I gave up my apartment in NY because I could not pay $1200 a month for pretty much not living there but at the bedside of both grandmothers and my grandfather. So this Sunday is my grandfather's funeral in Jamaica and after that I go to India for a ceremony for my grandmother then I'll be in Florida for at least a couple months. I jokingly refer to it as my "Going Galt" to my buds.
> 
> So my question is, are there any Bunjinkan, Genbukan or any of the other kans here in Ft Lauderdale you know of? I've done some digging and the closest schools I could find are in West Palm Beach and Miami. That's 50 miles for both and being a New Yorker I have no car and cannot just borrow my parents car to put 100 miles on it every day.
> 
> Heck, any Hwa Rang Do or Kuk Sool Won even? The help would be appreciated. I don't wanna sit around not learning.


 
West Palm Beach is the only one I know of. I know it's not a bujinkan or a genbukan but there is a VERY good BJJ school in Ft. Lauderdale. It's Popovitch Jiu Jitsu Academy. Here is a link to it....http://www.bjjcenter.com/  I will be in Ft. Lauderdale from June 6 to June 13.  Staying at Lighthouse Cove on A1A across from the 14 Street Causway.  

Private mesage me if you want to work out together when I'm there.  I'm going for vacation but would love to still work out.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 18, 2009)

My hubby used to contract up in Fort Lauderdale before we moved, don't know of any Bujinkan but here are a couple schools that we have some knowledge of that you might like:

*Nato's Tiger Dojo*
Sensei Nato Gomez
14447 Miramar Pkwy
Miramar, FL 33027
(954) 499-1446 


*Style Offered: AikiJujutsu* 

*Atemi Ryu Karate*
10th Dan Grand Master Joe Williams
3900 S.W. 100th Ave., Davie, FL 33328
(954) 370-3750 
http://atemi-ryu.org/
*Style Offered: Atemi Ryu Karate *

*Combative Systems International*
Michael Lazarus
Pembroke Pines, FL
(754) 581-1503

Good Luck,


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Closest thing I found was Krav Maga

Name 			 			 				   			 			 	 Master Clark's Black Belt Academies  			 																																														 			 				Address 			 			 				   			 			 				1153 N Federal Hwy.
Ft Lauderdale, FL 33304-1423  			 																																														 			 				Phone 			 			 				   			 			 				954-567-5686
I'll keep looking, I would so prefer one of the kans, hwa rang do or kuk sool won.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 18, 2009)

Omar,
Gary Giamboi of the Genbukan is in Boyton beach and he is a highly ranked Genbukan teacher.

In the Miami area you have Rob who is very skilled.

 Felix Diaz is in the Miami area as well he was a 10th dan Bujinkan but moved to the Genbukan and he is skilled as well. I believe Rob was a student of Felix's.

If you are looking for other styles in the Miami area let me know since I am from this area.

You can find Felix's and Gary's info on the Genbukan.org site under dojo location.
Rob's site is with Tenshin Aikido(Steven Segals style) http://www.tenshindojo.com/


Good school. Here is Rob's site: http://www.onibujin.com/shinobi

I don't know about Heisaa's schools I know there is one Aikijujutsu school that is authorized to teach by the Daito ryu  http://www.daito-ryu.org/location_eng.html


> *Miami Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu Study Group, USA
> 
> *Contact person: Juan Ribot
> 
> ...


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks man, but that's no help to me since it's 50 miles away and I have no car.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is some more:

http://www.martialinfo.com/dird.asp?sxtmsge4b=10120

That is a quest center

http://www.paulfisher.com/bujinkan/bujinkan.htm

Bujinkan in Palm beach

http://www.martialinfo.com/searchcity.asp?city=Fort Lauderdale&state=fl

List of schools in Ft.Lauderdale


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks all, I'll be making calls and visits.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 26, 2009)

I can only recommend Paul-sensei in West Palm Beach. If travel is an issue, I'm sure you can find someone to carpool with.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Mar 31, 2009)

Omar
I'm not sure how far Coral Springs is from you but there is a Bujinkan school there under Luis Acosta. Heres his website 
www.freewebs.com/coralspringsma/ 

and there's another in Pembroke Pines but again I'm not sure how far that is from Lauderdale. Its Pembroke Pines Bujinkan under Alex Valhuerdi
www.geocities.com/pembroke_bujinkan/

Hope this helps


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Coral Springs is about 20 minutes from Ft. Lauderdale.  Been there many many times (to Ft. Lauderdale and Coral Springs that is).


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Mar 31, 2009)

Omar

Sorry but I wrote that website for Coral Springs wrong...heres the right address.

www.freewebs.com/coralspringspma/


----------

